
PromCon 2019 Live Stream - netingle
https://promcon.io/2019-munich/stream/
======
wardb
Awesome to see that Grafana Labs is offsetting all PromCon travel and food for
all attendees by 200%.

------
zeisss
Thanks for streaming this again!

